# Channel Cats are hitting!



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was out fishing just 2 weeks ago and couldn't catch a channelcat to save my life. This evening, I couldn't keep them off of my line. I had a great time and didn't even mind the one that I lost...he was a biggin' too.  I love it when they pull me around for a while.










Bowhunter57


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Now thats the way to go after them. Thoes are some nice looking fish.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never caught a limit of fish, in my life, but this evening was different. It was as though I couldn't do anything wrong. I changed lures several times and most of them seemed to be getting some action.

6 channelcats: 14", 2 at 18", 22", 24" and 26"

The line up:










The filets:










Bowhunter57


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice fish i bet them will be some very good eating


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I've never caught a limit of fish, in my life, but this evening was different. It was as though I couldn't do anything wrong. I changed lures several times and most of them seemed to be getting some action.
> 
> 6 channelcats: 14", 2 at 18", 22", 24" and 26"
> 
> ...



Lures? Heck, what were you using? I have never caught a cat on a lure... What lake did you pull these out of? Those are some real nice channels.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job Bowhunter! I got into some Channels on artificial this past week too, caught three 18"ers on a Keitech swim shad. I was trying for Bass/Crappie but it seemed the Channels were hungrier! Jigs tipped with crawler (if thats considered artificial) will get them, sometimes crankbaits too, or flippin jigs.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Some nice looking channels there!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

StarkFisherman said:


> Lures? Heck, what were you using? I have never caught a cat on a lure... What lake did you pull these out of? Those are some real nice channels.


StarkFisherman,
I use floating crankbaits, like: Rebel Crawfish (color: brown/orange), Repala Original Minnow 4" (black/chrome & blue/chrome), Rebel Shad (deep-diver in natural color) and Strike King Bitsy Minnow (Baby Bass).

The next time I go out, I'd like to try a Rattle Trap and maybe a swimming soft bait...like a Sassy Shad or something simular.

I usually troll in 10' to 14' of water and parallel the bank, this is the approximate area of ledge or drop-off. I use a shallow running bait between the kayak and the bank, but use a deep-diver on the outside. This method has produced channelcats, walleye, saugeye, smallmouth, pike, crappie and occassionally the odd white bass or large mouth. I'm moving at approx. 1.5 mph.

I just got my new seat installed in my kayak, so I'm hoping to get out tomorrow. 

Bowhunter57


----------

